# java applet zertifikat



## anti43 (27. Dez 2006)

hallo!!
gibts ne möglichkeit, die haltbarkeit von applet-zertifikaten auf "ewig" einzustellen?

 ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Dez 2006)

Ewig weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber reichen dir 100 Jahre?


----------



## anti43 (27. Dez 2006)

ja :-D


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Dez 2006)

Beim Aufruf von Keytool zum Erzeugen des Zertifikats, wird ein weiterer Parameter benötigt.
Der Parameter heißt _-validity_ der durch eine Zahl beschreibt, wie viele Tage das Zertifikat gültig ist.
Demzufolge würde folgender Parameter in deiner Parameterkette für eine Gültigkeit von 100 Jahren sorgen:

```
-validity 36500
```


----------



## anti43 (27. Dez 2006)

danke


----------

